
Show HN: Magicdocs – Turn your docs into websites - phemartin
https://magicdocs.co
======
phemartin
Hey HN, I built this NoCode platform so other developers like me could easily
create and share documents as websites. We are currently focusing on
proposals, but it can be used for anything really.

I also made a demo:
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ragLfdvxETQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ragLfdvxETQ)]

What do you guys think?

